# Philly quote:-have taken the plunge and gone self-employed!



## OLD (8 Jul 2007)

A 'chippy'the very best of luck with your new job i expect you will soon become the british 'woodwhisperer'
http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/philsville/blog/1428


----------



## Philly (8 Jul 2007)

Darn......is nowhere sacred? :lol: 
Yup, it is official - be afraid, be very afraid......... :roll: 
Philly


----------



## DomValente (8 Jul 2007)

Er, Chippy ? or should that be Joiner or Cabinet Maker  

Dom


----------



## Philly (8 Jul 2007)

Dom
Depends on the customer....... :lol: 
Philly


----------



## mailee (8 Jul 2007)

Well I wish you all the best Philly. May you never be dry of work. :wink: I wish I had done it years ago myself now I am too old to do it. Still another eight years and I can retire.


----------



## Paul Chapman (8 Jul 2007)

Good luck, Phil :wink: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Philly (8 Jul 2007)

Thanks Gents!
Phil


----------



## DomValente (8 Jul 2007)

Best of luck Phil, *never* underprice yourself.

Dom


----------



## ByronBlack (8 Jul 2007)

aye, good luck mate, you've clearly got the skill so i'm sure you'll always be in demand!


----------



## Losos (8 Jul 2007)

Well done Philly  

You might find yourself working longer hours for not much more money and the tax man will drive you bonkers but the one thing that makes up for all of that is:-

*You will be your own boss*

Best wishes


----------



## stix (8 Jul 2007)

Best of luck Philly

Wish I had the balls to do it. I've been toying with the idea of going self employed for a few years now (building though not carpentry/joinery) and I still don't think I could take the plunge.

Good on you.

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (8 Jul 2007)

as Dom says...... if you get the right clients they actually are quite proud of how much they have paid.


----------



## tim (8 Jul 2007)

C'mon then Philly - what are you being paid to make?

Good decision I think - best of luck.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Paul.J (8 Jul 2007)

Good on ya Philly  
Well done.
Paul.J.


----------



## Philly (9 Jul 2007)

Thanks again, Gents!
Tim, nothing too gloatworthy yet. Saying that, I am starting on a farmhouse refurb next month for an architect. Full rip out, and everything rebuilt in oak.
Looking forward to that one :wink: 
Philly


----------



## Newbie_Neil (9 Jul 2007)

Hi Phil

Hope it all works out well for you. I'm sure that you'll enjoy it.

All the very best,
Neil


----------



## wizer (9 Jul 2007)

Well Done Philly, good luck mate


----------



## devonwoody (9 Jul 2007)

Hello Philly, will you be having a skip to put that rip out in?

I'm sure you will love the new life style.


----------



## White House Workshop (9 Jul 2007)

Good luck, but surely 'days' (plural) should go with 'aren't' (plural) instead of 'isn't' (singular)? Just being nit-picky! :lol:


----------



## Nick W (9 Jul 2007)

Hope it wll goes well for you.


----------



## gidon (9 Jul 2007)

Good luck Philly!!
Enjoy yourself!
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## woodbloke (9 Jul 2007)

Phill - best of luck - Rob


----------



## Vormulac (9 Jul 2007)

Very best of British, Philly!


----------



## cambournepete (9 Jul 2007)

Hope all goes well for you Philly  ccasion5:


----------



## Mike.C (9 Jul 2007)

Nice one Philly. All the luck in the world mate. =D> =D> 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Philly (9 Jul 2007)

Thank you all for the well wishes!!   
I actually started at the beginning of April, which is why my woodwork project output has dropped :lol: 
But with a few months under my belt I feel a lot more confident.
Best regards
Phil


----------



## Chris Knight (9 Jul 2007)

Phil,
All the very best mate! 

Do please show us some of the stuff you are doing!


----------



## Shadowfax (9 Jul 2007)

Philly.
Nice move! All the very best in the new venture.
My best wishes for a busy and lucrative future.

SF


----------



## nickson71 (10 Jul 2007)

hope it goes well for you .... good luck Philly

Ian


----------



## Keith Smith (10 Jul 2007)

You must be mad :lol: 

I was up at 4 and I've just knocked off; the joys of self employment :roll: 

Best of luck, and I hope you enjoy it.

Keith


----------



## DomValente (10 Jul 2007)

Keith Smith":2wedzci1 said:


> You must be mad :lol:
> 
> I was up at 4 and I've just knocked off; the joys of self employment :roll:



Yeh but you were reading the forum for the first hour  

Dom


----------



## sliver (10 Jul 2007)

Hi Phil,
Both Mrs. S & I wish you all the best.

Hope you gat all you wish for.


Cheers, Sliver & Mrs. S.


----------



## Philly (10 Jul 2007)

Thank you very much!
Keith - mad? Maybe!! :lol: 
Cheers
Phil


----------



## Escudo (11 Jul 2007)

I am sure you will do very well. Good luck old boy.

Not wishing to blow my own trumpet, but it is good advice to get the best local accountant to guide and support you with bookeeping, VAT, tax etc.

Cheers, Esc.


----------



## Philly (11 Jul 2007)

Thanks, Esc. 
Duly noted  
Philly


----------



## Keith Smith (11 Jul 2007)

Escudo":3cjshzgo said:


> I am sure you will do very well. Good luck old boy.
> 
> Not wishing to blow my own trumpet, but it is good advice to get the best local accountant to guide and support you with bookeeping, VAT, tax etc.
> 
> Cheers, Esc.



Good advice, you need to get to grips with the paperwork right from the start.

Phil if you haven't already got one you need to get an accountant lined up to find out which accounts package they want you to use (usually either Sage or Quickbooks, I use Quickbooks). Keep on top of it because it's a pain especially if it builds up. 

Dom, that's what I was doing at 4 in the morning :roll: 

Keith


----------



## martyn2 (12 Jul 2007)

All the best Phil I,ll send anyone who asks for a chippy to you if you need any thing just call 

Martyn


----------



## CHJ (12 Jul 2007)

Best of luck Philly, if you have the success that self employed members of our family have you will be looking to offload some of the work before long, getting someone to your standards is the main problem then.

As already mentioned a good business accountant is worth their weight in gold, it's not unknown to live well and the taxman to be paying you on the odd occasion.


----------



## Benchwayze (12 Jul 2007)

senior":368z0lkz said:


> as Dom says...... if you get the right clients they actually are quite proud of how much they have paid.


 
Especially when you do them a good, 'vat-free' deal! 8) 

Best o' luck Philly. 
John


----------



## mudman (13 Jul 2007)

CHJ":11riguzt said:


> As already mentioned a good business accountant is worth their weight in gold, it's not unknown to live well and the taxman to be paying you on the odd occasion.



This is true. I have a nice cheque from the taxman waiting at home for the princely sum of £1.76 for me to cash.

Hope you do well in your new venture Philly.


----------

